# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  LINEAR FM 50 WATT

## aris52

ΕΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΑ 50 WATTΧωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## 347

Τόσο απλά? πάμε γερά Νεκτάριε δώσε τα φώτα σου.

----------


## moutoulos

Είχες ανεβάσει δυο σχέδια. Το ένα έχει για πόλωσης/bias του mosfet, μια αντίσταση 10Κ. 
Το άλλο (και λάθος) είχε απο τα 14VDC μόνο μια αντίσταση 100 ohm !!!. 

Τώρα ερχόμαστε στο σχέδιο που άφησα. Οχι οτι αυτό είναι σωστό, απλά είναι "σωστότερο" 
απο το προηγούμενο. Η πόλωση θα πρέπει να ρυθμίζεται έτσι ώστε να πετύχουμε όσο είναι
εφικτό, την καλύτερη δυνατή λειτουργία (του mosfet).

Ελπίζω μη με παρεξηγήσεις, αλλά ανεβάζω ένα άλλο σωστότερο σχεδιάκι για να δούμε την 
πόλωση (Bias) που έλεγα. Οκ είναι για το RD15HVF1 ... αλλά δεν πειράζει.

Schematic.PNG

----------


## nikosp

Και σε όλα τα σχέδια αυτού του τύπου θα πρέπει να προσθέτουμε ότι οι τιμές που αναφέρονται στο σχέδιο εφ' όσον είναι σωστές, στην πράξη μπορεί να διαφέρουν και πολύ εξαρτώμενες από την συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή- την τοποθέτηση των υλικών στην πλακέτα και πολλά άλλα

----------


## aris52

Στο συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο πέτυχα την καλύτερη ομαλή λειτουργία του mosfet Απλή "κατασκευουλα" με φτηνά υλικά και "αριστες" προσαρμογές σε στάσιμα και αρμονικές  :Rolleyes:

----------


## liat

Συγχωρέστε μου την άγνοια, αλλά πως γίνεται ένα τρανζίστορ να αποδίδει περισσότερα απ' όσα υπόσχεται ο κατασκευαστής;
Σύμφωνα με το *datasheet* μπορεί να δώσει 35W τροφοδοτούμενο με 12,5Vdc. Άντε και του ρίξαμε 14Vdc, πόση παραπάνω ισχύ θα βγάλει;

----------


## savnik

> Στο συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο πέτυχα την καλύτερη ομαλή λειτουργία του mosfet Απλή "κατασκευουλα" με φτηνά υλικά και "αριστες" προσαρμογές σε στάσιμα και αρμονικές



Είσαι σίγουρος;
Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------

@962fm@ (19-03-22)

----------


## aris52

Πολυ σωστι παρατηρηση Νικο ηλεκτρολυτικος??? Εβγαλα λοιπον τον 10 πικο και εβαλα 10 μφ το τρνζιστορ εχασε 4 βαθμους θερμοκρασια    
*kgiannaras - Μαθήματα - users.sch.gr*users.sch.gr βΊ Home βΊ Μαθήματα


_Πόλωση_ και θερμική σταθεροποίηση _τρανζίστορ_ ..... Συχνά το _τρανζίστορ_ δεν περιέχεται μέσα στο ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα για να ... Ο _ηλεκτρολυτικός_  πυκνωτής C2 έχει χαμηλή αντίσταση στη μέση περιοχή των ..... Συνεπώς, η  στάθμη σταθεροποιημένης τάσης εξόδου V0 μπορεί να ρυθμίζεται κατά  βούληση μέσω της _Rf_ η της Ri.










*Transistor RFβ*

----------


## aris52

> Συγχωρέστε μου την άγνοια, αλλά πως γίνεται ένα τρανζίστορ να αποδίδει περισσότερα απ' όσα υπόσχεται ο κατασκευαστής;
> Σύμφωνα με το *datasheet* μπορεί να δώσει 35W τροφοδοτούμενο με 12,5Vdc. Άντε και του ρίξαμε 14Vdc, πόση παραπάνω ισχύ θα βγάλει;



<
Silicon RF
Power
MOS FET
(
Discrete
) >
RD30H
V
F1
RoHS Compliance,    Silicon MOSFET Power Transistor,
175
M
Hz,30W
Publication Date :
Oct
．
2011
6
INPUT/OUTPUT IMPEDANCE VS.FREQUENCY CHARACTERISTICS
Zin
,
Zout
f
Zin
Zout
(MHz)
(ohm)
(ohm)
Conditions
135
0.71
-
j
7.67
1.72
-
j
0.86
Po=
40
W, Vdd=12.5V,Pin=
1
.0
W
146
0.94
-
j6.46
2.12
-
j0.78
Po=
38
W, Vdd=12.5V,Pin=
1.0
W
175
0.53
-
j
5.34
1.87
-
j
0.70
Po=
35
W, Vdd=12.5V,Pin=
1.0
W
και οσο κατεβενης παμε στα 50 αλλα ωριακα :Cool:

----------


## SRF

> Πολυ σωστι παρατηρηση Νικο ηλεκτρολυτικος??? Εβγαλα λοιπον τον 10 πικο και εβαλα 10 μφ το τρνζιστορ εχασε 4 βαθμους θερμοκρασια    
> *kgiannaras - Μαθήματα - users.sch.gr*
> 
> users.sch.gr βΊ Home βΊ Μαθήματα
> 
> 
> _Πόλωση_ και θερμική σταθεροποίηση _τρανζίστορ_ ..... Συχνά το _τρανζίστορ_ δεν περιέχεται μέσα στο ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα για να ... Ο _ηλεκτρολυτικός_  πυκνωτής C2 έχει χαμηλή αντίσταση στη μέση περιοχή των ..... Συνεπώς, η  στάθμη σταθεροποιημένης τάσης εξόδου V0 μπορεί να ρυθμίζεται κατά  βούληση μέσω της _Rf_ η της Ri.
> 
> 
> ...



α... καλά!!! 
¨αντε τώρα να σου εξηγούμε... τι "πατάτες" λες! 
Μην το ταλαιπωρείς... Αφού εσένα σου δουλεύει έτσι όπως το εχεις στο σχέδιο -  και τώρα μα 10μ μάλιστα... - ότι και να πούμε θα είναι άκυρο!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Αφού εσένα σου δουλεύει έτσι όπως το εχεις στο σχέδιο -  και τώρα μα 10μ μάλιστα... - ότι και να πούμε θα είναι άκυρο!



Έτσι! Απλά ο επόμενος που θέλει να το κατασκευάσει ας δει λίγο το σχέδιο του Γρηγόρη, απλά επειδή είναι λίγο πιο καθαρό  :Wink: 

...και φυσικά αποδεικνύετε ο νόμος του Μέρφι σχετικά με την RF που λέει πως ο ταλαντωτής θα ενισχύσει και ο ενισχυτής θα ταλαντώσει  :Tongue2:

----------


## aris52

Λοιπον παιδες σας τσεκαρα ολους 27 PF ειναι ο πυκνωτης το λινερακι δουλευει πολυ καλα απλα θελει καλο ψυγειο Απο την αρχη προσπαθισα να το αλλαξω στο σχεδιο αλλα δεν ειχα προσβαση για αλλαγες χεχεχεχε :Tongue2:

----------


## liat

Κοίτα, κι εγώ έχω ένα yamaha ybr125, που ο κατασκευαστής του λέει (τάχα!!!!!) ότι έχει μέγιστη ισχύ 10ps/7.500 σ.α.λ.
Όμως είμαι πεπισμένος ότι, το δικό μου βγάζει 18ps/9.000 σ.α.λ. 
Κάποιος γνωστός προσπάθησε να μου εξηγήσει ότι δεν γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα κι εγώ του είπα ότι γίνονται αφού έχω βάλει εξάτμιση Malossi RX.
Τελικά, ίσως αν την αλλάξω με ακόμα καλύτερη να βγάλει 22ps!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Λοιπον παιδες σας τσεκαρα ολους 27 PF ειναι ο πυκνωτης το λινερακι δουλευει πολυ καλα απλα θελει καλο ψυγειο Απο την αρχη προσπαθισα να το αλλαξω στο σχεδιο αλλα δεν ειχα προσβαση για αλλαγες χεχεχεχε



Ναι βρε το καταλάβαμε ότι είσαι σχετικός και απλά προσπαθείς να τσεκάρεις τις γνώσεις μας!
Άλλωστε το λες καθαρά και εδώ:




> Εβγαλα λοιπον τον 10 πικο και εβαλα 10 μφ το τρνζιστορ εχασε 4 βαθμους θερμοκρασια



Λογικό αφού αυξάνεις την χωρητικότητα να πέφτει και η θερμοκρασία, αν έβαζες πχ 10.000 μF θα έπεφτε άλλους 10, αλλά οκ, 4 βαθμοί πάνω, 4 κάτω, τι να λέει?

----------

SRF (06-12-16)

----------


## aris52

ετοιμαζω και ενα με MRF151G θα το ανεβασω μωλης ειναι οκ  :Lol:

----------


## maouna

> Είχες ανεβάσει δυο σχέδια. Το ένα έχει για πόλωσης/bias του mosfet, μια αντίσταση 10Κ. 
> Το άλλο (και λάθος) είχε απο τα 14VDC μόνο μια αντίσταση 100 ohm !!!. 
> 
> Τώρα ερχόμαστε στο σχέδιο που άφησα. Οχι οτι αυτό είναι σωστό, απλά είναι "σωστότερο" 
> απο το προηγούμενο. Η πόλωση θα πρέπει να ρυθμίζεται έτσι ώστε να πετύχουμε όσο είναι
> εφικτό, την καλύτερη δυνατή λειτουργία (του mosfet).
> 
> Ελπίζω μη με παρεξηγήσεις, αλλά ανεβάζω ένα άλλο σωστότερο σχεδιάκι για να δούμε την 
> πόλωση (Bias) που έλεγα. Οκ είναι για το RD15HVF1 ... αλλά δεν πειράζει.
> ...



Το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις το σχεδιο να μας πει εντυπωσεις?τα βγαζει τα βατ broadband σε ολη τη μπαντα των fm? Καπου εχω κανα 2  RD15HVF1  που καθοντε.....

----------

